# c++ Compiler



## Martin Schroeder (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade Linux neu und habe auch schon entdeckt, dass es in der Konsole einen c-Compiler gibt, aber ich hätte gerne so was wie Visual c++ (für KDE).
Wo krieg ich sowas möglichst kostengünstig (umsonst?) her?


----------



## Fabian (11. Oktober 2004)

Ist evtl. http://www.kdevelop.org/ was fuer dich?


----------

